# Ouvrir un port TCP



## Pitou des Garrigues (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous. J'écoute la radio en direct sur mon Mac ( G5, OS 10.4) soit pas avec Safari ( via WMP ou RealPlayer) sur les sites des stations ( connexion parfloirs difficile), soit par itunes. Sur le site de Radio-France il est précisé que le port 990x permettant d'écouter le flux .mp3 est généralement fermé dans le cadre d'un réseau local ( en l'occurence un routeur Ethernet Cayman 3346) , j'ai pu écouter les stations de Radio-France 1 ou 2 fois et le lendemain plus de connexion, alors que je n'ai pas de problème avec d'autres stations. Ma question est donc : comment ouvrir ce port 990x pour capter ce streaming .mp3 ? A moins que la solution soit ailleurs ? Merci d'avance et à bientôt.


----------



## maousse (15 Février 2007)

http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/aide/difflive.php#mp3


> Sauf exception, Radio France vous propose 2 niveaux de qualité selon votre type de connexion :
> - flux bas débit, compressé en 32ko mono
> - flux haut débit, compressé en 64ko stéréo.
> 
> ...



je cite le site de radio france pour référence.

tu n'as rien à paramétrer, à priori. La mention que tu répètes concerne les gens qui sont derrière un proxy ou firewall très restrictif. A priori, pas pour les particuliers avec un accès internet résidentiel grand public. Tu ouvres le fichier .m3u avec quel logiciel, itunes, vlc ?

Et le numéro de port change suivant la radio concernée. (un numéro distinct par station et qualité de diffusion). pour le connaitre, télécharge le fichier .m3u correspondant, et ouvre-le avec un éditeur texte pour voir le numéro de port.


----------



## Pitou des Garrigues (18 Février 2007)

Bonjour Maousse. Merci pour les éclaircissements, entretemps j'ai résolu le problème en achetant une radio à pile ! Je plaisante : en fait j'avais bien consulté la liste des flux .mp3 de Radio-France et utilisé ces liens mais je n'arrivais quand même pas à lire les fluxs avec iTunes. La doc du site Apple précise toutefois que les ports réservés au streaming sont 8000 à 8999 et non apparemment 990x comme l'indique le site de Radio-France, j'ai autorisé l'ouverture de ces ports dans le coupe-feu par les préférences de partage, depuis ça marche


----------

